
Uber facing ban in Geneva - Etheryte
https://www.thelocal.ch/20191101/uber-facing-ban-in-geneva
======
bryantraywick
I'm quite surprised that Uber was able to even have any sort of hold in
Geneva. I visited my Aunt in Geneva for a few weeks in 2006 and she lived 5-10
miles from the city center and even that far out there was a bus that came by
every 9 minutes. The only time we drove was when we went into France. From my
short visit I also got the impression that Switzerland is very serious about
their taxes. We went grocery shopping across the border in France for the
lower prices/taxes and every time we crossed back into Switzerland we got
searched by border crossing security to ensure we weren't bringing too many
goods across the border based on the number of occupants in the vehicle.

~~~
smnrchrds
Can you please explain a bit more what the border looked like? I was under the
impression that there was no border within the Schengen area.

~~~
bryantraywick
It's been over a decade and I didn't drive while we were there but I remember
it looking a lot like a tollbooth in the US, but one with military/police
looking people that would randomly, or not so randomly, select people to pull
off to the side so that they could search your vehicle. At least one time when
we crossed into France to go grocery shopping we were searched and had to show
our passports and they looked through our groceries and asked to see the
receipt.

~~~
bryantraywick
I'm no expert on the EU or Schengen Area, but the Wikipedia page says that
"Switzerland was allowed to participate in the same manner in 2008" so it's
certainly possible that the situation is completely different now.

------
jcims
What if Uber capped driver hours to something low like 2-3 per day to
eliminate co-dependence?

~~~
mc32
Then who would drive for them but true gigsters? People only looking for
sidejobs.

~~~
jcims
That’s precisely the point. If letting people drive full time is creating all
if this ethical dilemma and regulatory pressure, cut it out of the equation.
It might even drive prices up.

~~~
mc32
True but some people will want more than a few hours a day.

I mean I don’t care much either way.

~~~
jcims
Totally agree but it’s causing way too many problems.

~~~
thaumasiotes
What are the problems it's causing?

